# Ford Tractor Spindle



## jocat54 (Apr 14, 2016)

I have an old 1971 Ford 2000 3 cyl diesel tractor that the RH spindle woodruff key is worn out--been that way since I've owed it (almost 22 years) 
Didn't want to jump on fixing it to fast
Anyhow ordered a new spindle off ebay, it fit good, except the key is clocked out of position so far there is no way to adjust the tie rods to compensate. Probably won't get a refund Anyhow ordered another from a tractor place-hopefully it will be right.
I would try welding the keyway and cutting a woodruff key if I had a bigger lathe, just won't fit in my SB9 and had a #807 woodruff cutter.

Guess I should just go ahead and order a 12x36 enco lathe


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 14, 2016)

Sounds like the only option is to get the new lathe.


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 15, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Sounds like the only option is to get the new lathe.



I agree, now to just convince my wife.


----------



## dlane (Apr 15, 2016)

I must be missing somthing, is it the front wheel spindle if 2wd why a key , what dose the spindle do ?


----------



## mcostello (Apr 15, 2016)

Send Your Wife here, We will have more reasons to buy a lathe than She wants to hear about.


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 15, 2016)

dlane said:


> I must be missing somthing, is it the front wheel spindle if 2wd why a key , what dose the spindle do ?



Here is a diagram of the spindle, the keyway is right below the letter B in the picture and the steering arm and tie rod end attach to the top of spindle.


----------



## rgray (Apr 16, 2016)

I think I would cut a new key way in the steering arm rather than trying to cut the woodruff in the spindle. The old keyway probably has plenty of wear and tear anyway.


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 16, 2016)

rgray said:


> I think I would cut a new key way in the steering arm rather than trying to cut the woodruff in the spindle. The old keyway probably has plenty of wear and tear anyway.




The key way in the steering arm is tight---the key way in the spindle is real sloppy--probably worn by at least half again


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 16, 2016)

I did contact the ebay seller and he has agreed to take it back Sent it back yesterday--still out the shipping but better than nothing.
The other spindle should be here on Tues according to UPS tracking.


----------



## aliva (Apr 16, 2016)

To convince your wife. let her drive the tractor. That should win her over


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 16, 2016)

I have a 1970 Ford 2000 gas (and a 76 3600) and have done this repair. its a common problem. I've also done it on an 8N model.

Just weld the woodruff key slot clear up, grind smooth, mount the spindle in the mill and cut a new one with a woodruff cutter.  Its just a tractor - no need for tight clearances here.  My guess is the other side needs this repair also.

You've got a spare for practice right now.


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 16, 2016)

Did you check Redland tractor down on 14? Its been about 5 years since Ive been in that neck of the woods, so it may be a fond memory now.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 17, 2016)

Karl_T said:


> I have a 1970 Ford 2000 gas (and a 76 3600) and have done this repair. its a common problem. I've also done it on an 8N model.
> 
> Just weld the woodruff key slot clear up, grind smooth, mount the spindle in the mill and cut a new one with a woodruff cutter.  Its just a tractor - no need for tight clearances here.  My guess is the other side needs this repair also.
> 
> You've got a spare for practice right now.




Well I had ordered a cheap woodruff cutter and it arrived on Sat,. so I thought I would try the weld and cut.
It was going really well--using lots of cutting oil--cutting like butter, then it just quit cutting and sounded like it was just rubbing and vibrating (still need to cut about .060 deeper)
Did I work harden the spindle?
I put another unknown scrap rod in the mill and again the cutter cut really well so I think the cutter is still okay.
Is there anything to do to soften the spindle.


Edited to add: I was running the 7/8" diameter cutter at 390 rpm


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 17, 2016)

HATE when that happens.

Yep, no sense pushing it, you'll just break a cutter. Of course you could  pop for a carbide cutter, likely to cost more than the job is worth.

Just an idea, are you really good with cutoff wheel in a die grinder? Remove 90% of the material to depth and then use the woodruff to true it up. I've had enough practice, i could do this and not need the woodruff cutter to true it.

Or, maybe, make a custom woodruff key to fit the cut you already have - just grind down  a woodruff key.

Third idea, grind it out well, reweld and do it again.

Pick yer poison, take your chances.

Karl


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm liking the idea of grinding the woodruff key to fit what I have.


----------

